

The Distribution of Computing Skills across Europe - dpapathanasiou
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9972114

======
ereldon
i bet the "northern europeans have bigger brains" crowd is gonna have a field
day misinterpreting this data.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Particularly since I have absolutely no idea what this data represents. Lines
of code per capita? Average number of days spent in computer-science classes?
Amount spent on Microsoft training courses? Banner ad click rates?

Would it have _hurt_ the Economist to provide a link to their primary source?

